# need pictures of Goat diapers and...



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

general poop collectors for when we take our little Pygmy for a stroll, :whatgoat:

walking in parks etc, people would probably freak out when 100 little balls fall out :wink: (even though it's not like animal protein poop, people are too ignorant of that)

so anybody make their own easy to remove diaper????:scratch:

Just for poop not urine, I don't want the poop touching his..ugh..thingy :? and causing an infection etc


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

well I should of known, I googled goat diapers and lots of them just wearing baby diapers

and even here, searching didnt find it tho'
http://www.thegoatspot.net/forum/f197/diapers-goat-kids-142486/

and

jose-canseco-pulled-over-with-diaper-wearing-goats-

cute picture


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Yep. Disposable baby diapers.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

So so cute!!! Now the dilemma - regular diapers or pull ups? Pampers or Huggies? Have fun - we need pics!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

So I put out a request at work for q few samples of diapers for size and function:shocked:
Thank goodness they have seen videos of them playing :lol:

So just got done with training for the evening....he is 50/50 with collar and leash, plan to order a halter(need to figure out size)

He does good until ADD kicks in :cake:


----------



## ctopal (Jul 8, 2015)

That is too stinking cute!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

They sell diapers for dogs with the tail hole cut in. For males and females. Our border collie has to wear one when she is in heat. 

You could take a little broom and dust pan and just sweep up the goat marbles. They aren't any different 
than deer droppings!


----------



## olfart (Mar 7, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> You could take a little broom and dust pan and just sweep up the goat marbles. They aren't any different
> than deer droppings!


According to an old deer hunter I know, it's very important to know the difference between deer and goat poop. He says the goat is just a little bit sweeter.


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 13, 2009)

It must be an English thing but..................I am horrified that anyone would put diapers on any animal. Take a small bag like a poo bag and pick it up. I'm also very confused as to why anyone feels the need to take their livestock for a walk <scratches head>


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

fenwoman said:


> It must be an English thing but..................I am horrified that anyone would put diapers on any animal. Take a small bag like a poo bag and pick it up. I'm also very confused as to why anyone feels the need to take their livestock for a walk <scratches head>


Have you ever had a female dog in season sit on your nice white bedspread ??


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

fenwoman said:


> It must be an English thing but..................I am horrified that anyone would put diapers on any animal. Take a small bag like a poo bag and pick it up. I'm also very confused as to why anyone feels the need to take their livestock for a walk <scratches head>


Why on earth would you be "horrified" by a critter wearing a diaper?!? That just makes no sense what-so-ever.

Also, many people keep goats as pets, why wouldn't you take your pet for a walk?? And since we have "clean up after your critter" laws, a diaper solves the problem with minimal trouble.


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

Also, I don't know about anyone else but I really couldn't see my self pick up all the tiny little poop balls! Babysat a kid once who spilled a whole giant container of marbles.... gave me nightmares for months. To sit there and pick them up a few at a time. Ugh.


----------



## louandotis (Aug 12, 2013)

If I walk my guys and they poop, they poop. It's usually on the street. One time they did it in someone's driveway, but that lady asked me to bring the goats over so her kids could see them. Over from the street where they could have pooped, but she didn't want her kids to get any exercise I guess. So she can clean up the poop. lol


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

When I was a kid, my grandmother was staying with us and was ill. She wanted to see my goat. So
I put a bed sheet diaper with a trash bag as rubber pants held on with baling twine. This was pre-duct tape! 
(She was a full grown doe). Then marched her 
through the house to see grandma. It worked pretty well. 

Then I decided she would like to see a calf. (I was probably about 10). I didn't diaper the calf, She didn't poop, but 
the puddle in the living room was pretty big. That was the last time I ever brought livestock into the house! 
Grandma (I am sure she must have has some dementia) laughed and laughed. That was the only thing that saved me from the spanking I am sure that I deserved!


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

what is this "live stock" that is spoken of :cow::shrug:

We have pets :stars:

At least he won't be sitting on my lap distracting me as I drive, he will be sitting in the back seat in his cage ;-)


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

fenwoman said:


> It must be an English thing but..................I am horrified that anyone would put diapers on any animal. Take a small bag like a poo bag and pick it up. I'm also very confused as to why anyone feels the need to take their livestock for a walk <scratches head>


Diapers are a good idea if you take animals like goats into a home cause you wouldn't want them pooping all over and its easier to clean up then having to clean the floor/rug/bed/table/countertop (yes , it happened to me , turned my back for a second and she was up on the counter )  once they exit.....just saying 

And in most states i think its illegal not to pick up after your dog so I'm sure the rules apply to goats and other animals.....I know if my horse pooped in the streets i had to ride through to get to the trails , i had to pick it up after my trail ride. But most neighbors gladly came out to get it , but sometimes not so it was our responsibility. Happy neighbors means less aggravation later...


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

A friend who diapers her baby goats ALOT..tells me this...

buy (huggies) i think is the brand..size 2 for little tots...bigger as they get bigger...put on backward..meaning tape on top...the huggies has a bear on the bum...perfect spot to make a hole for the tail...boys need two diapers..one for out back to catch the berries and one for the middle for the piddle..this one is just put on like a wrap...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Or just potty train the goats... (used to be a wonderful lady on here that potty trained her goats.She even had
a video, wish I could find it).


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

happybleats said:


> A friend who diapers her baby goats ALOT..tells me this...
> 
> buy (huggies) i think is the brand..size 2 for little tots...bigger as they get bigger...put on backward..meaning tape on top...the huggies has a bear on the bum...perfect spot to make a hole for the tail...boys need two diapers..one for out back to catch the berries and one for the middle for the piddle..this one is just put on like a wrap...


Ah thanks..and explains why the cute shirt...gotsta look 

:greengrin:


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

We use huggies put on backwards (tape on back not belly) then out a onesie on to keep it up. Works great














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awwwww


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 13, 2009)

Trickyroo said:


> Have you ever had a female dog in season sit on your nice white bedspread ??


No because 
a/ with dogs in the house I have no white furniture
b/ my bitches are spayed
c/ if one was unspayed and allowed on my bed, I would be sure I had an old throw over it.
Oddly enough, my friend Karen and I were having a conversation yesterday about the things that came from America, which is detrimental to animals, for the convenience of humans. Things like dog cages, amputating cat toes, debarking, nappies on all kinds of animals, slicing ears off and chopping puppy tails off, plus descenting ferrets and pet skunks.
We concluded it must have all come about because of your bill of rights. You have the right to keep just about any pet animal you choose, even if your home or lifestyle isn't suitable for that pet. We couldn't think of any humane reason why humans would subject animals to this kind of stuff for the animal's sake.
We just think differently here, because apart from dog cages (which many people are opposed to, including trainers) everything else is illegal from an animal welfare point of view, and anyone putting nappies (diapers) on a pet over here, would be derided lol. But then poo isn't such a scary thing over here. If a horse goes past and dumps a load on the street, people go out with a bucket and pick it up to use as fertiliser which they got for free.
Hence the old joke of 2 old chaps leaning on the garden fence admiring each other's gardens. One says to the other, "fine crop of rhubarb you have there Bert, looks delicious, I've started putting horse poo on mine " Bert replies: "bet that tastes nasty, I think I'll stick to custard"


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

I do not think that America has become some what desensitized to some of what you are talking about. But it has been changing. Like in regard to amputating cat toes (declawing) with in about the past five years there has been a very large shift in the amount of vets that will actually preform the surgery. The Humane Society has posted how detrimental it is to cats. And as for tail docking, they're are some breeds naturally tail less but sometimes you will get a puppy in the litter with a tail hence the docking. In other situations they are docked because it's a working dog, like a cattle dog. One less body part to possibly have stepped on.
With all that said, I do feel that we here in America can be a little extreme, but you gotta admit those babies with diapers and onesies are so adorable!


----------



## valleyhavengoats (Aug 29, 2015)

Oh geeze! My phone added a word. I do think America has be come desensitized.... lol sorry.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

fenwoman said:


> No because
> a/ with dogs in the house I have no white furniture
> b/ my bitches are spayed
> c/ if one was unspayed and allowed on my bed, I would be sure I had an old throw over it.
> ...


I like white bedspreads so i indulge myself  and some of my dogs like to pull the blankets over them , hence why a throw wouldn't work on my bed 
Dog crates can and always will be beneficial to the safety of animals.
Puppies shouldn't be left to their own devices , like playing with plugs , maybe pulling a chair over ontop of themselves or getting into a scuffle with other animals that could harm them when unsupervised. Horses are kept in stalls for many reasons , that isn't inhumane either. Animals are kept in crates when they are sick and in IV fluids , and have strange cones put over their heads , but they are all for reasons that in the end , without , could harm the animal. I can go on with why crates can and always will be beneficial .....not sure about the trainers who don't agree with crates , id love to communicate with them.
So , what your saying is , if your not home 24/7 , have nothing else to do other then keeping a puppy or dog safe from itself , you shouldn't have one ? I just want to totally understand your standpoint on this is all. I have a seizure dog who i must put in a crate when i cannot have him with me for his own safety so he doesn't throw himself down a flight of stairs , fall off the couch and break his neck , or even get attacked by the other dogs cause of his seizure actions...He is also not neutered cause at one point his seizures where so bad , i was afraid to put him under for the surgery. He is with me 99.9% of the time , but there are those times i cannot take him with me. And even then , he would be in a crate in my truck. In a accident , a crate can save the life of a animal. It keeps them from getting killed by a airbag , thrown from the vehicle and escaping injured after the accident and suffering a long painful death cause he is hiding and scared and disoriented. Crates can save lives , i cannot stress this anymore.
Walking the course at a agility trial , my dogs are crated for their own safety. Too many dogs and distractions to trust my dog on a long down. Someone elses dogs or actions that can cause your dogs to break and get into trouble.
Some of the things you mentioned like ear slicing , is that to do with dog fighting or with setting a dogs ears like a Dobermans ? People who go around cutting off their dogs ears for fighting should have their own ears cut off IMO.
Amputating cats claws was originally done for a person with diabetes. Lots of cats wouldn't have homes if they couldnt be declawed. I have seen it done properly and the cat does absolutely fine. I agree its a barbaric thought , and there have been terrible deformities because of it , when done improperly and without care , that goes without saying. 
Debarking is cruel , i totally agree . I haven't had any experience with many dogs that were except one who was debarked at a early age ( horrible ) and then rescued out of a abusive situation then adopted by one of my friends. She lived a long life and was a happy dog till the end , thank goodness , she was such sweet dog. The previous owner was brought up on charges and i believe served some time for it.

I like the old joke at the end , pretty funny


----------



## Daisy-Mae (Feb 24, 2014)

I put the diapers and onesies on are little kids. The reason why is we take them into a nursing home for the residents to see and they love it. They look forward each week for their visit. They get very attached to them and call them their goats lol. We can't have them walking around the facility dropping berries everywhere so this was are solution to the problem. We still take the older ones but we trained them not to go inside. We've only had one accident 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

